# Penhaligon'S 25% Discount



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

I got an email from Penhaligon's with 25% off all products if anyone is interested. The offer only lasts for a week and the email was sent to me on the 15th July, so still a few days left to order.

Enter the following code and key at the checkout to get it.

Code: 54577

Key: uy5hrmgb


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the kind offer!

I don't know Penhaligon, google gave me a perfume website... is that it?


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Thanks for the kind offer!
> 
> I don't know Penhaligon, google gave me a perfume website... is that it?


Plus aftershave, shaving accessories etc.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, got the right site then...

Thanks again!

... and there you go... for your avatar :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

smells fishy to me. :groan:


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Ok, got the right site then...
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> ... and there you go... for your avatar :thumbsup:


 Thanks for the pic, I wondered who would recognise the name


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sancho Panza said:


> Thanks for the pic, I wondered who would recognise the name


What?? No one did?? :jawdrop:

(BTW, you do know who painted that picture...)


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Sancho Panza said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the pic, I wondered who would recognise the name
> ...


Pablo Picasso


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Not very good at horses, was he?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris l said:


> Not very good at horses, was he?


Who Picasso?..


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

*Voucher Errors :Incorrect voucher password, please check and try again.*

Thanks for posting, though.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> *Voucher Errors :Incorrect voucher password, please check and try again.*
> 
> Thanks for posting, though.


Was that on their main site here: http://www.penhaligons.com/shop/home.html ?

Sorry if it doesn't work, you might be able to use it only once to prevent repeat buying, and I've used it. I don't know if they would send you a fresh code if you signed up for their newsletter, or just emailed them and asked for a new code.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

chris l said:


> Not very good at horses, was he?


Not a bad at Citroen people carriers though...


----------

